# Moving to QingDao - China in September !! Any Friends Out There



## expatriate1 (Sep 1, 2015)

Hello Everyone,

I am new to this forum and new to the term expat also.

I am moving to Qingdao Shandong - China in September 2015. Was out looking for any friends out there. I am an Indian.

Need some advice also. Please reply if anyone out there.

Thanks


----------

